# Hi there...My lovely TT 3.2 S-line....from italy



## albyz77 (Mar 25, 2007)

hi guys )
i am alberto from italy and i am proud to introduce you my lovely car ))
what do u think?? any suggestion?? I am going to install an HDD player 120gb in order to see ...and put the led and next step i am going to upgrade the brakes.....Rs  like the Rs4



Breaks




i dont know how to say it..in english but in italy we called them......audi exclusive skirting












as u can see...my diffusor has the same colour of the bumper


----------



## davesea (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice car, Love the rear valance / Exhaust, and you get TV on your Sat nav plus?

Dave


----------



## albyz77 (Mar 25, 2007)

yes i put tv ...even if the audi store in italy told me that i could not....because there is not enough space, therfore i put the Tv turner in the back side of the car.
Now i am going to add the HDD 120gb players...so i am able to watch movies and stuff like that


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice touch on the mirrors.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

How much of this car has come from Audi, and how much work have you done? Whats you front bumper like?

Very nice by the way


----------



## albyz77 (Mar 25, 2007)

Necroscope said:


> How much of this car has come from Audi, and how much work have you done? Whats you front bumper like?
> 
> Very nice by the way


i have done most of the work with some crazy guys of the tt forum in italy......the skirting is original exclusive audi....

next step will be...the lights like the R8 and A5-A6...with the led in


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

That does look good, mirros especially. What about some bigger pictures?


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

Absolutely stunning and very different. I love the lights. Where did you source those from?


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

yeah where did you get the DRL clusters from.......


----------



## albyz77 (Mar 25, 2007)

Fac51 said:


> Absolutely stunning and very different. I love the lights. Where did you source those from?


))) just take of the glass of the ligths and put the led....

this is the shop...
http://www.superbrightleds.com/mini_tubes.htm





and you can do the same job..also for the TT mk1...
check this out


----------



## albyz77 (Mar 25, 2007)

next step....will be

put a red led same as the colour the red audi...


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

albyz77 said:


> ))) just take of the glass of the ligths and put the led....
> 
> this is the shop...
> http://www.superbrightleds.com/mini_tubes.htm


Looked at the 'installation instuctions' on the site - looks to me to be easier written down than done!! How was was it on the MK2 then mate do you have any feedback? Was it a major ball ache?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

albyz77 said:


> Fac51 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely stunning and very different. I love the lights. Where did you source those from?
> ...


So how easy was it to remove the glass? I see there are 4 or 5 clips, but I think its glued as well?


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, your modifications look great. The LED's look really good. Welcome to the forum! Look forward to seeing the rest of your progresssion!


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

modernTT said:


> Wow, your modifications look great. The LED's look really good. Welcome to the forum! Look forward to seeing the rest of your progresssion!


The LED's aren't his... they are from the TT Club Sport Concept! I got all excited too :?


----------



## albyz77 (Mar 25, 2007)

Just a little upgrade ))

Chrom original audi cover mirrors










and oettinger front grill...










and the special air filter.....sponsored by K&N


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Is that all......Nothing more?


----------



## albyz77 (Mar 25, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Is that all......Nothing more?


i dont know....maybe supercharged by abt


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

albyz77 said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Is that all......Nothing more?
> ...


Looking cool albyz.


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Tim 'dropping the bomb baby' Westwood would be loving this. 8)


----------



## ryan0leary (Nov 22, 2007)

sounds like you've got more money than sense lol. looks really good tho!


----------



## sebtronic (May 22, 2007)

hello albyz77

I looking for your car with interest, you make on it almost the sames modifications than mine ... i love it !! 8)

is it rs4 or rs6 kit brakes you will put on it ?



and ABT supercharged kit ... wonderfull


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

That's a lovely engine bay.

Nice A3 also, 460hp turbo VR6 is it? :wink:


----------



## ryan0leary (Nov 22, 2007)

how much did the supercharger cost you?


----------



## sebtronic (May 22, 2007)

conneem said:


> That's a lovely engine bay.
> 
> Nice A3 also, 460hp turbo VR6 is it? :wink:


right !!!! 460 hp and more than 600 nm ... VR6 optimised by HPA ; that's Ã CRAZY car :evil:


----------



## sebtronic (May 22, 2007)

ryan0leary said:


> how much did the supercharger cost you?


Only engine kit cost in germany 13000â‚¬ . the abt- R will be modified soon 370 HP / 400NM ( now 355hp /380 nm)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

9640 GB Pounds for 100hp

I payed for the ABT tuning (40HP) 594 GB pounds

Nice


----------



## ryan0leary (Nov 22, 2007)

if i could afford that right now i would definately do it! what does that do to the performace figures??


----------



## ryan0leary (Nov 22, 2007)

oh yeh.. seb, is that your car on youtube by anychance?


----------



## sebtronic (May 22, 2007)

ryan0leary said:


> oh yeh.. seb, is that your car on youtube by anychance?


yes a friend of mine done this short vidÃ©o ... we will do a new one soon


----------



## albyz77 (Mar 25, 2007)

...back again  a little upgrade...

chrome mirrors


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think gloss black to match the wheels and front grill


----------



## albyz77 (Mar 25, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I think gloss black to match the wheels and front grill


i've ordered already 2 months agoo )..the front matt black grill by oettinger...
i am just waiting it ((


----------



## ryan0leary (Nov 22, 2007)

did you just spray your original mirrors or what?


----------



## ggruosso (Aug 7, 2006)

Can you say again where you got the front spoiler, rear diffuser and side skirts from? How easy was it to install the led lights? ALso is that the Miltek quad exhaust?


----------



## albyz77 (Mar 25, 2007)

ggruosso said:


> Can you say again where you got the front spoiler, rear diffuser and side skirts from? How easy was it to install the led lights? ALso is that the Miltek quad exhaust?


rear diffusor ) has been painted with the same color of the car and cut it for the exhaust.
skirts are audi products....audi exclusive 
front spoiler....s-line kit 

it was niot that easy to install the led....u have to open the litgh and plug in insted of the position light


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe some people can swap mirror's.
the sea-silver car's will take the black ones and those with a black car will get the silver ones :lol:


----------



## albyz77 (Mar 25, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Maybe some people can swap mirror's.
> the sea-silver car's will take the black ones and those with a black car will get the silver ones :lol:


yep  but my cover mirror are in silver chrome


----------

